# Traveling Tree Pro needs steady work for 2 or 3 months



## X-man (Feb 28, 2007)

To whoever is looking for a Qualified Tree trimmer/Removal expert,


My name is Xian Hunter, a lot of you fellows know who I am. I am currently looking for a few months of solid tree work in the states to help my life out in Costa Rica, where I reside. I come fully equipped, even with a Hobbs lowering device. I will travel to pretty much any state, however I prefer Cali and Texas,from where I am known. I have excellent references, and have been in the industry for over 20 years. Costa Rica has no tree work and that is the only reason I consider leaving the garden of Eden.


Please contact me if interested and stay tied in!!

Xian Hunter
Somewhere in the RainForests of Costa Rica!


----------



## climber1966 (Mar 28, 2007)

wanna come see colorado?????have plenty of work.....


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 28, 2007)

If you don't mind Oregon, there are a lot of tree services that have a lot of work. I am in Portland and now is the time that things really start to pick up. Most larger outfits have more than they can handle. Someone with your experience could get 20-22 bucks an hour, and that is the very bottom line, it goes up from there. The weather isn't bad and the work is real steady. I gotta fly right now but will drop some names and numbers in the area if you are interested.


----------



## generaltreeserv (Apr 5, 2007)

*Want a job?*

We will help you out getting a place to live and pay you a check each Friday. We pay top wages, need climber asap.


contact us:
319-936-4315

Mick - owner


----------

